# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  DreamCafe11's Art

## DawnEye11

I'm making a thread for my art again. This time I will be posting a web comic i made called "Yume De Aimashou" or "Let's meet in dream". It's not perfect and wasn't intended to be. I just enjoy making it. Its a supernatural/slice of life/comedy manga I'm doing for fun.

Yume De Aimashou - Conflicting Personalities

The first chapter was more like a preview to see the character's personalities and how they interact with each other.

----------


## Patience108

I enjoyed it - your very talented  ::goodjob:: 

Love the dream content and look forward to more!

----------


## DawnEye11

> I enjoyed it - your very talented 
> 
> Love the dream content and look forward to more!



Thanks patience! ^w^ Glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Nebulus

Like it Like it! look forward to more  :smiley:  thnx dreamcafe

----------


## JadeGreen

Kiro and the armful of snacks made me laugh! Can't wait for more. (Man maybe I should do some dream-based comics now...)

----------


## DawnEye11

> Like it Like it! look forward to more  thnx dreamcafe



: D  I'm happy you like it too~Your welcome and thanks for your kind comment.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Kiro and the armful of snacks made me laugh! Can't wait for more. (Man maybe I should do some dream-based comics now...)



Hehehe xD yeah, Kiro is like the food guy. Thanks~ You should definitely make your own too. Its relaxing and fun and I would like to see yours.

----------


## DawnEye11

^w^ I made a picture of Manei for Jade. Its not perfect but I tried. Also, I just noticed the shading for  the clouds i did is gone. oops.  But yeah I think I will do a picture of jade's dream self with Marcus next but for now this will have to do. I also tried to be detailed but it always ends up being kind of simple.^^" Man...I have so much I need to improve on.Also, I probably got too excited when I thought about coloring it.Its not easy coloring small details.

----------


## Nebulus

I really like the emotion in it  :smiley:  the moving water, leaves and hair and that wonderful expression. Good Job.

hahahaa I only just saw the sync with my new signature...i am a bit slow about these things
i am getting so many big syncs at the moment, its a bit off the chart

----------


## JadeGreen

Its beautiful! Thank you.





> I also tried to be detailed but it always ends up being kind of simple.^^" Man...I have so much I need to improve on.Also, I probably got too excited when I thought about coloring it.Its not easy coloring small details.



Doing Detailed pieces, particularly backgrounds can be tricky, and sometimes very time consuming. Generally the trick is repetition and variation. Like if you wanted to make the ground in front of her look detailed, instead of just having a seeding dandelion, a clover, a little purple flower and a little rose, try repeating the flowers. (You seem to be getting the right idea with the leaves.) Repeat them and scatter them all over with some variation. Maybe the stems bend different ways and they're different heights. Maybe some species grow in clusters, and some are more common than others. (Keep in mind that by making a color or object rare in your composition you're going to draw attention to it.) You don't have to draw grass and flowers everywhere, just do enough to indicate what the ground is like. If you were to do it everywhere it would begin to become overwhelming. 

Same goes if you're drawing, say, a city scene. You might have a certain style or color of building that repeats a lot. There might be a cluster of a certain type of buildings somewhere. (Say, an industrial sector vs a commercial sector. If you try to make every building/object super standout and unique the city is just going to be a mess.) Generally in city settings people like to draw attention to the tallest or most interesting buildings, while other buildings are less interesting and only serve to detail the background and frame them, and in parallel, with a nature background like this, likewise you're going to draw attention to something like the large tree.

That is a secret to detailed backgrounds. See if you can fix the shading on the clouds... (If you don't want to, I might have to do it...)

----------


## DawnEye11

> I really like the emotion in it  the moving water, leaves and hair and that wonderful expression. Good Job.
> 
> hahahaa I only just saw the sync with my new signature...i am a bit slow about these things
> i am getting so many big syncs at the moment, its a bit off the chart



 ::D:  Thanks Nebulus! lol Funny how you ended up with that sync. XD Guess you might have to tally your syncs and see if you go over 100. That would be pretty cool. Also, I'm glad you liked those parts cause those were the things I liked about it as well.^w^





> Its beautiful! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing Detailed pieces, particularly backgrounds can be tricky, and sometimes very time consuming. Generally the trick is repetition and variation. Like if you wanted to make the ground in front of her look detailed, instead of just having a seeding dandelion, a clover, a little purple flower and a little rose, try repeating the flowers. (You seem to be getting the right idea with the leaves.) Repeat them and scatter them all over with some variation. Maybe the stems bend different ways and they're different heights. Maybe some species grow in clusters, and some are more common than others. (Keep in mind that by making a color or object rare in your composition you're going to draw attention to it.) You don't have to draw grass and flowers everywhere, just do enough to indicate what the ground is like. If you were to do it everywhere it would begin to become overwhelming. 
> 
> Same goes if you're drawing, say, a city scene. You might have a certain style or color of building that repeats a lot. There might be a cluster of a certain type of buildings somewhere. (Say, an industrial sector vs a commercial sector. If you try to make every building/object super standout and unique the city is just going to be a mess.) Generally in city settings people like to draw attention to the tallest or most interesting buildings, while other buildings are less interesting and only serve to detail the background and frame them, and in parallel, with a nature background like this, likewise you're going to draw attention to something like the large tree.
> 
> That is a secret to detailed backgrounds. See if you can fix the shading on the clouds... (If you don't want to, I might have to do it...)



 :Bliss: Yay~ Your welcome.So happy you like it. ::thanks::  Wow. Thanks so much for the advice. It's going to be really helpful for me.I'm going to shade the clouds and try adding more detail to the ground while keeping your advice in mind. XD So no worries you don't have to shade the clouds. Ill do my best.

----------


## DawnEye11

: D I fixed it. Hope I didn't put too much things on the ground. ^^" Also, I tried shading the clouds but I didn't want to darken it too much.

----------


## JadeGreen

Yeah, it looks a lot better, especially if you're going for a more detailed background. You have the idea of repetition and variety down. (Or foreground as the case may be.)  ::mrgreen:: 

Two things, minor nitpicks.

1. Theres a line in the clouds where the shading abruptly cuts off. (At about Shoulder-Level) Not sure if that was intentional or not, but it was present in both versions of the drawing. When you said you were going to fix the shading in the clods, I thought that was what you meant...  :tongue2: 

2. I can see where you copied the cluster of small green leaves in the bottom center. I wouldn't say copying is forbidden, but if you're going to do it, make an effort to hide it. You can copy background items, but try things like inverting them, or cutting apart the clusters and moving them elsewhere to get a more natural scatter.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Yeah, it looks a lot better, especially if you're going for a more detailed background. You have the idea of repetition and variety down. (Or foreground as the case may be.) 
> 
> Two things, minor nitpicks.
> 
> 1. Theres a line in the clouds where the shading abruptly cuts off. (At about Shoulder-Level) Not sure if that was intentional or not, but it was present in both versions of the drawing. When you said you were going to fix the shading in the clods, I thought that was what you meant... 
> 
> 2. I can see where you copied the cluster of small green leaves in the bottom center. I wouldn't say copying is forbidden, but if you're going to do it, make an effort to hide it. You can copy background items, but try things like inverting them, or cutting apart the clusters and moving them elsewhere to get a more natural scatter.



Thanks. XD I actually meant I was going to make the shading a bit darker. The line that separates the clouds and the water I was fixing a bit but then for some reason I just decided to leave it that way.Ohh...Did you think the water was the sky? Its actually suppose to be the reflection of the cloud. Also,I did try hiding the copied green leaves with ones that stood out since I don't like copying and pasting over and over.But I guess I should have added more.  I will scatter them next time. Thanks again for more advice. : )

----------


## JadeGreen

> Did you think the water was the sky? Its actually suppose to be the reflection of the cloud.



...

Oh i see it.  :tongue2:  I honesty thought that was a biome border between a forest and a desert like in minecraft.  :tongue2:  I got some hints but if it was really on the ocean/beach but the sea usually fades from a bluish green to a darker blue, much darker than the sky. I give you brownie points for utilizing one of my most common dream signs in a picture of my dream guide (Unrelated Reality Check), but sadly, must take them away immediately after for not checking colors. Google image search beach and reference colors from that.


*Spoiler* for _Example picture, don't want it hogging your art thread_: 








Luckily this is a very easy fix, assuming you can still access all the layers. Since the background is more blurry as things get distant, you can just add in a gradient underneath the cloud reflections. (and possibly brush in a few whitecaps rolling into the shore.) The ocean can never be mirror-still like a lake, (I mean it is Oneiro-artwork so I suppose anything is possible, but that's generally not how it works). I'm not exactly sure HOW the lighting works with water and what gives it that mirror still appearance.

----------


## DawnEye11

> ...
> 
> Oh i see it.  I honesty thought that was a biome border between a forest and a desert like in minecraft.  I got some hints but if it was really on the ocean/beach but the sea usually fades from a bluish green to a darker blue, much darker than the sky. I give you brownie points for utilizing one of my most common dream signs in a picture of my dream guide (Unrelated Reality Check), but sadly, must take them away immediately after for not checking colors. Google image search beach and reference colors from that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Example picture, don't want it hogging your art thread_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. :I I didn't think it needed to be green. I saw large bodies of water that were just blue before but I will keep that in mind.I think I painted it really light to reflect the sky like how the puddles do too but I will not do that next time with a large body of water. I'd fix it but I don't have the layers.Sorry. Guess Manei will have to be left in an imperfect dream world. ::whyme::  I could try fixing it without the layers but I kind of lost the motivation... ::ghosttown::

----------


## JadeGreen

Don't beat yourself up.  :There, there:  Credit where credit is due, Manei herself looks amazing, (your character designs are miles ahead of mine IMO) and that was really the point of the picture. Thanks again.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Don't beat yourself up.  Credit where credit is due, Manei herself looks amazing, (your character designs are miles ahead of mine IMO) and that was really the point of the picture. Thanks again.



Thanks for understanding and for helping me though. Perhaps I will come back to it another time. I don't think their miles ahead of yours. Manei is your creation and you have more better character designs than mine.I'm glad that you think Manei looks amazing too. :3

----------


## JadeGreen

> Thanks for understanding and for helping me though. Perhaps I will come back to it another time. I don't think their miles ahead of yours. Manei is your creation and you have more better character designs than mine.I'm glad that you think Manei looks amazing too. :3



Well I heard you were gonna draw me and Marcus too. If you draw me, I might have to use it as my new avatar picture... I look foreward to seeing what you come up with.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

When I was thinking about drawing Jade and Marcus I thought about art history and some of the old paintings and architecture. That's how I came up with this. XD I actually really like it. Their investigating old architecture and defeating nightmares in a dream.

----------


## JadeGreen

thats so cool! I love it! (Funny enough I had a lucid dream last night that I was flying in a tower like this. Marcus wasn't there, though, and neither were nightmares. Maybe that's why I'm so enamored with it.)

At first I thought Marcus' glasses looked weird but I realized that it was part of the perspective you were going for. I also like how his shadow is creepy, really gets the darker mood across well. This really does look like it was right out of one of my older dreams, back when I had a lot more Nightmares and I was fighting all the time. (And my character is just perfect...  ::content:: )

The one thing that is kind of weird is the sun. If you're going for a dark, creepy atmosphere, having the sun (at high noon nonetheless) isn't helping the atmosphere you're going for. But once again, I think its an easy fix, (and you don't even need layers need). Just put a black circle over it. Its an eclipse. Weird stuff always happens during an eclipse. Take it or leave it, it's your artwork and I love it as it is, just some friendly advice.

----------


## DawnEye11

> thats so cool! I love it! (Funny enough I had a lucid dream last night that I was flying in a tower like this. Marcus wasn't there, though, and neither were nightmares. Maybe that's why I'm so enamored with it.)
> 
> At first I thought Marcus' glasses looked weird but I realized that it was part of the perspective you were going for. I also like how his shadow is creepy, really gets the darker mood across well. This really does look like it was right out of one of my older dreams, back when I had a lot more Nightmares and I was fighting all the time. (And my character is just perfect... )
> 
> The one thing that is kind of weird is the sun. If you're going for a dark, creepy atmosphere, having the sun (at high noon nonetheless) isn't helping the atmosphere you're going for. But once again, I think its an easy fix, (and you don't even need layers need). Just put a black circle over it. Its an eclipse. Weird stuff always happens during an eclipse. Take it or leave it, it's your artwork and I love it as it is, just some friendly advice.



^w^ Yay~ So glad you love it. Hehe It's funny how you had a dream of a tower after I drew this. Maybe you read my mind. I probably could have done the glasses a little better. But I'm glad you still like it overall. I'm going to put the eclipse. Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## DawnEye11

^^ Jade requested a drawing where we meet with our characters in a dream. This is what I came up with.I put a soft focus effect to make it more dream like. :Off to Bed:  K goodnight,

----------


## JadeGreen

Wahooo! This is hilarious. I'm printing this out when I get a chance, and putting it on my wall (right beside the comic LZ made of the dream about the iron man suit.)  ::goodjob:: 

lol at Eye making rolls with worms in them. But what's that standing on his head?

----------


## DawnEye11

> Wahooo! This is hilarious. I'm printing this out when I get a chance, and putting it on my wall (right beside the comic LZ made of the dream about the iron man suit.) 
> 
> lol at Eye making rolls with worms in them. But what's that standing on his head?



 ::D:  Yay~ That makes me really happy! XD Hehe yeah,hes a trickster. Thats a doodle of a bird.

----------


## Nebulus

*cough* whens the next edition of the comic out
Btw your dcs are just hilarious, its their interactions that are so funny, they make such a cool fam  :smiley: 

ive been a bit out of the loop recently since ive been back to work but i'll try and keep a look out for your posts and elainey simply must see this

----------


## JadeGreen

> *cough* whens the next edition of the comic out



Yeah, whatever happened to it? I was curious to see what direction you were planning on taking the story.  :Thinking:

----------


## DawnEye11

> Yeah, whatever happened to it? I was curious to see what direction you were planning on taking the story.







> *cough* whens the next edition of the comic out
> Btw your dcs are just hilarious, its their interactions that are so funny, they make such a cool fam 
> 
> ive been a bit out of the loop recently since ive been back to work but i'll try and keep a look out for your posts and elainey simply must see this



  ::D:  Thanks! I'm glad you guys liked it.I stopped because I became busy with school and other stuff. But I'll probably bring it back sometime in the future.^.^ Its okay if your busy. I  always enjoy seeing you post but  if you can't I understand. hehe I think Elainey would like it too.

----------


## Elaineylane

Very COOL!!!! You are so talented on so many fronts that you just amaze me.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Very COOL!!!! You are so talented on so many fronts that you just amaze me.



>w< Aww Thanks!

----------


## DawnEye11

A sketchy messy digital painting I did of Eye in the snow. I put a blue effect on it too because blue is his signature color.

----------


## JadeGreen

I like the effects and blue color palate. For some reason it looks like a selfie or a photograph that eye took of himself with a filter, then texted to you.  :smiley:  I've been dying to see more of your art, so I'm glad you're back.

----------


## DawnEye11

> I like the effects and blue color palate. For some reason it looks like a selfie or a photograph that eye took of himself with a filter, then texted to you.  I've been dying to see more of your art, so I'm glad you're back.



Hehe Thanks!  ::D:  But I kind of feel that I may have made him look a bit older looking with that chin. Yeah, I was occupied with life and slowly distancing from dream views but Ill try not to dissapear. I don't want to give up lucid dreaming or chatting with you guys. >w<"Glad to know you enjoy my art too.

----------


## JadeGreen

I didn't really think he looked that older, I think it's just an illusion of using a more realistic style over a more anime style. He does kind of have a formidable chin though, but it worked for the drawing, it just looked like the picture was at a little bit of a low angle creating the illusion that his chin was bigger. (Maybe that's why I thought it was like a selfie.)

How old is Eye supposed to be anyway? Has he aged alongside you?

----------


## DawnEye11

> I didn't really think he looked that older, I think it's just an illusion of using a more realistic style over a more anime style. He does kind of have a formidable chin though, but it worked for the drawing, it just looked like the picture was at a little bit of a low angle creating the illusion that his chin was bigger. (Maybe that's why I thought it was like a selfie.)
> 
> How old is Eye supposed to be anyway? Has he aged alongside you?



Thats true. Its good to know you saw it  from that angle too since that was what I was going for.^.^  At first it felt like Eye was around my age but than I stopped placing a age on him. Same thing with Kiro but for Dawn he has always been the oldest because he was taller than me in the first dream I had of him.

----------


## DawnEye11

Was reading some Shakespeare poems yesterday and now I feel like writing something.
It is a poem about my thoughts on my belief in God.
*Who am I to seek?*

Do you know the Earth?
It doesn't have to be everything
Do you know your God?
I thought I memorized what I need

He has looked left, right
But could not find another like him
Yet this human sight
Longs to do the same, is it sin?

Who am I to seek?
Beating now, my oh so worried heart
For what do I cling?
My heart can not know if your art

I cry these tears, shame
All I see is the earth that bleeds
Do I still believe?
There is someone pure to put me at ease...

----------


## JadeGreen

> I cry these tears, shame
> All I see is the earth that bleeds
> Do I still believe?
> There is someone pure to put me at ease...



This final verse is without a doubt the strongest. It makes the best use of rhyme, and overall seems the most impactful and meaningful to me. I can really see the Shakespearean influence, but you pulled it off well without sounding overly dramatic or cliched. Good job.

----------


## DawnEye11

> This final verse is without a doubt the strongest. It makes the best use of rhyme, and overall seems the most impactful and meaningful to me. I can really see the Shakespearean influence, but you pulled it off well without sounding overly dramatic or cliched. Good job.



^w^ Thanks so much~ I didn't know if I would pull it off but I'm happy you see the Shakespeare influence and that its not over dramatic. Glad you found the end verse meaningful too. I was wondering if someone else would relate to it.

----------


## JadeGreen

I'm sure a lot of people could relate to this, people of all faiths, at least on some level. I always considered myself "spiritual but not religious", but maybe agnostic is a better term for how I identify. From my perspective, the poem almost acts as a critique or examination of religious beliefs and how they can impact another person, and the way they interpret the world around them. (That person being you.) It's helps to enlighten me and help me connect to a viewpoint that is not necessarily my own.

Also, we should do another art trade soon. I've been wanting to see how you would draw Jack and Jonathan in your anime style, and I could draw a request for you in return, if you're feeling up to it, that is...  ::content::

----------


## DawnEye11

> I'm sure a lot of people could relate to this, people of all faiths, at least on some level. I always considered myself "spiritual but not religious", but maybe agnostic is a better term for how I identify. From my perspective, the poem almost acts as a critique or examination of religious beliefs and how they can impact another person, and the way they interpret the world around them. (That person being you.) It's helps to enlighten me and help me connect to a viewpoint that is not necessarily my own.
> 
> Also, we should do another art trade soon. I've been wanting to see how you would draw Jack and Jonathan in your anime style, and I could draw a request for you in return, if you're feeling up to it, that is...



True.Skepticism is good to an extent. Keeps you from believing everything you hear. But than again some things seem worth having faith in or reasonable to consider.Yeah, I feel you get it completely.  ^.^ Awesome. I think that would be interesting to try at. Hmm...would be cool to see you draw Eye again. Maybe Eye and you together if you met. I would like to see that scenario in a picture.Or a picture of that dream you had where he freaked you out. Idk. Guess it would be cool to see it from your perspective.

----------


## JadeGreen

> True.Skepticism is good to an extent. Keeps you from believing everything you hear. But than again some things seem worth having faith in or reasonable to consider.Yeah, I feel you get it completely. ^.^ Awesome. I think that would be interesting to try at. Hmm...would be cool to see you draw Eye again. Maybe Eye and you together if you met. I would like to see that scenario in a picture.Or a picture of that dream you had where he freaked you out. Idk. Guess it would be cool to see it from your perspective.



Hmm... I think I've got a good-

( •_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)

-Eye-dia.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Hmm... I think I've got a good-
> 
> ( •_•)
> ( •_•)>⌐■-■
> (⌐■_■)
> 
> -Eye-dia.



(O - - o) *cricket sounds* hehe xD Nice pun. You missed the e in eye-dea though. I look forward to seeing whatever you make.

----------


## DawnEye11

I made a picture of Jack today for Jade. Yep, hes in a sewer getting rid of monsters. ^^ I will do Jonathan another time.



Vivid Effect below. Since I thought it looked cool.

----------


## JadeGreen

Oooh, I like the sort of toxic green color with the vivid filter. Awesome job *saves both editions to desktop*. Good to see Jack finally doing his supposed job as my dream guardian.  :Cheeky:

----------


## DawnEye11

*The Observation Notes*
A short comic I made using my dream guides as characters.

----------


## JadeGreen

::happyhappy::  New comics, and in color nonetheless! Yipee! These look great. Are these a continuation of your first comic?

The text on the bottom of page 3 is too small to read. (I even downloaded it and opened it in preview and its pixelated) You need to upload these at a larger size though.

----------


## DawnEye11

> New comics, and in color nonetheless! Yipee! These look great. Are these a continuation of your first comic?
> 
> The text on the bottom of page 3 is too small to read. (I even downloaded it and opened it in preview and its pixelated) You need to upload these at a larger size though.



Glad you like it! This is something separate.  I just decided to leave the other without continuing it. If I wanna make something continuous it'll take more time and thought. Sorry about the text. I don't like uploading things too big but I will take care to make sure the next one I make has the text readable. I suppose I just let it slide after noticing it was too small. I will reupload the 2nd and 3rd in a bigger size later.Thx!

----------


## DawnEye11

*THE OBSERVATION NOTES
*
Reuploaded it in a bigger size.

----------


## DawnEye11

I've been dead on dreamviews for a while but I'm planning on doing a side project of a cartoon that I will upload here. It will most likely be simple design wise but I really want to make something for practice.

----------


## DawnEye11

Update- I've been learning lots of  stuff and have been busy lately. But I came back today because I felt like I abandoned this place. Also, I was planning on making the cartoon but every time I tried I felt more that my idea would fit as an rpg game. I've been practicing and I'm almost finished with a simple beginner game. Hopefully in the future I'll be able to do something complete but so far I'm happy with what turned out so far. X3  I learned basic stuff so don't expect so much from it. It's as simple a game as 1 level of Atari. XD But it'll be stylized with how I want it to look like. Might as well enjoy the small stuff too when it comes to doing my art hobby.

----------


## JadeGreen

Screenshots are a must. Show us what kind of game you're making.

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol No need for screen shots. Its  a really simple shooting game that resembles asteroids or atari. Im still learning basics and coding but ill be showing it you soon.  Maybe tomorrow.

----------


## JadeGreen

What language are you programming in?

----------


## DawnEye11

It's in English. I'm having trouble converting it into an exe file now but when i find a way to do it I'll upload it. Also, don't expect something big. It's small and simple. Like those flash games you play on those game websites when your bored.

----------


## JadeGreen

No, I mean what _programming_ language.  ::doh::  And I wasn't expecting much. I've done a couple of crummy scratch games and a text adventure or two in Java and I know that it's not easy to make a game. Nobody's expecting you to make the next Elder Scrolls game.  :smiley:  I'm sure it will be cool when it comes out.

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol Oh, my bad. I don't know what it is In. I just got the coding from watching tutorials and reading articles. I'm using a program suggested by my brother called "Gamemaker".(Since I asked for a free program) He suggested it but he is using better programs than that.xD On the downside i cant make an exe with free version so hopefully when he is less busy he'll be able to make it work since he mentioned he had full version.Thanks Jade. I would have liked to play your games too. Actually my goal is to make an rpg game but I may have to get a better program.

----------


## DawnEye11

Instead of taking screen shots I just screen recorded the game and made it into a video. Everything in the game was made by me, including the music. You can't hear the sound effects of the shooting or explosion though because the screen recorder didn't record audio for it. 

The story behind the game is pretty much your a bed with a person trying to hold on(person isn't animated) and your in the starry sky shooting doors that unleash scary monsters but you kill them with love. The flashing bed at the start is invincibility. It's there so the monsters can't hurt you at the start. In order to win you just have to kill all the monsters. Which are pretty much shadows with mouths on their stomachs that want to devour you.

Video below

----------


## Nebulus

Whoa that is a game with some amount of heart  :smiley:  I love the music too! way to go dreamcafe
I love any excuse to program lol.

----------


## JadeGreen

Oooh, yes, very nice. Good job on the game. You even made something a related to lucid dreaming in a way, and I like that the music is an original composition too.  :smiley:  Though it would be nice if you fixed the star background, I can see where the stars were stamped and have been repeated and that's bugging me more than it should.  :tongue2:

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol Thanks guys!  ::D:  I knew you were going to be nit picky Jade but I did it anyways. XD Sorry.Try thinking of it as a pattern in the sky

----------


## DawnEye11

Forgot to mention this but I'm going to try making the rpg with unity which was suggested by my brother. It doesn't seem like we'll be able to make the game to a exe. I do still have the folder  with the files though.

----------


## JadeGreen

You could consider making a Java applet and exporting it if you want to be able to get it up online. From there you could make a dropbox link. Of course that will require that you learn Java first. I could help you learn Java, I already took a class in it.

I also was planning on making an RPG but I'm still drafting ideas at this point.

----------


## DawnEye11

Thx for the advice.  Ive settled to using flash since its easier for me to understand.

----------


## DawnEye11

Hollow Holland Ep 1
*Read description first.Also,there is a screamo part in the beginning.
Genre-Horror,Comedy,Mystery
http://https://youtu.be/oKRy1YVdT54
Story Summary-The story is about a monster named Hollow Holland who can grant any wish a person desires. However, for this to happen they must kill him and find the part of his corpse that grants the wish. Being killed and revived so many times Holland desires to be human to break free from what he sees as a curse. However, first he plans on taking revenge on the monsters who promised to help him but killed him for their own selfish reasons.

----------


## gab

there is no more lag

----------


## DawnEye11

It was lagging for me earlier. Not right now though. Not sure if it was dreamviews or my internet but if dreamviews doesnt have any more lag problems than that's great.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

Old Gifs
I found some old gifs I made that I thought were nice but forgot about in my old deviant art. For two I didn't do the background though.







Free to use Hall Of Judgement background by InsanelyADD at Deviant Art
insanelyadd.deviantart.com/art...
Undertale Battle Background made by kyuubifan55 kyuubifan55.deviantart.com/art...

----------


## DawnEye11

A new painting I did of Dawn~There are some elements from my dreams in there. Such as in the map, there is a snow place i made to represent a place from my old lucid dream and the creature sitting on the rock near Dawn was in another one of my recent lucids.

----------


## JadeGreen

Yesss!!! I love it. I just happened to check in and find you posted a new painting. Love the lighting and colors in this one, and the big black catlike creature is a really nice touch that I didn't notice at first. Makes me want to stop playing video games and come do some more art.

----------


## DawnEye11

Thanks jade! ::D:  I'm very happy to know that~I'd love to see more of your work too

----------


## DawnEye11

*Snow Castle On The Beach*

A painting I did with both mine and Jade's Dcs  in it. It also looks like the castle that happened to be in one of my dreams.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Room
*
I painted a creepy room and yes, it does have elements from a nightmare.The nightmare was about a creepy little girl that liked to torture as she recounted a story about her past.



Thinking about Vincent's room painting gave me the inspiration to paint a room too.I feel like I could have added more better stuff but that is all I could come up with for the time being.

----------


## Lang

Wow! That looks really cool!  ::D:

----------


## JadeGreen

I really like your use of colors and textures in these. In the second pic, the room doesn't look that creepy aside from the black oozing shadow around the bottom edge.

----------


## DawnEye11

Thx guys~Maybe its because I know the story behind the items.*shrug*Also, just incase you misunderstood the last painting is by vincent, vincent van gogh.^^"

----------


## DawnEye11

Another undertale gif that I just finished making.

----------


## DawnEye11

Today's small gif i made is flowey  the flower as a baby,blowing a friendliness pellet.


And another I made.This is kind of old though.

----------


## JadeGreen

Wow you've made a lot of gifs, you must really like Undertale.

You sign your works Utaukumo; what does that mean?

----------


## DawnEye11

Utau was a program I use to use and kumo was the name for my utau oc. Its just an online name ive had for a long time. Yeah, I like doing undertale gifs, its good practice but im taking a long break from animating from here on out. Too much work for something so short.

----------


## JadeGreen

Yeah animation can be a lot of work. I must say on the last two gifs you posted I think it really pays off, though. What will you work on in the meantime?

----------


## DawnEye11

Thx. Im just gonna practice painting backgrounds

----------


## DawnEye11

(Gonna do another painting)

This painting is kind of messy and girly but I painted it mostly for practice and for fun.

----------


## Lang

^ This is awesome!!

----------


## DawnEye11

> ^ This is awesome!!



Thanks~  ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

I had to give more form to the nose. : P

----------


## DawnEye11

I keep forgetting to post in advanced.  ::doh::

----------


## Lang

At least it's your own thread.

----------


## DawnEye11

> At least it's your own thread.



XD True

----------


## DawnEye11

> At least it's your own thread.



I dont want to fill up the recent comments bar though. ^^"

----------


## DawnEye11

For the other pic I decided to just cut the hair entirely out. But than I ended up discarding the pic. Next time Ill upload something better. Realism isnt my thing. ::chuckle::  Here, enjoy a old pic of Dawn instead.



I also found a pic of two bracelet designs from a old lucid dream I had.

----------


## DawnEye11

:smiley:  I painted these for someone I know.

----------


## JadeGreen

Aww, they look really cute. I like them a lot.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Aww, they look really cute. I like them a lot.



Thanks jade~ ^w^

----------


## DawnEye11

I had a short dream where Dawn made a barrier and decided to paint it. The setting is different though from in the dream. The setting is suppose to be where the Ardem Glade tree is although it looks different.

----------


## Lang

Great picture!

----------


## DawnEye11

> Great picture!



Thx~  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

Jade suggested we paint dream pics for motivation like before so here is one from a dream i had 3 or 2 years ago. I made it have a game like appearance on purpose
cause that is how the battle felt like in the dream.

----------


## JadeGreen

Wow, that was fast. I'll get some of my own works up soon too. Great work too, this painting has a nice sense of space, and I like the somewhat foggy and obscure background, it really helps to sell the fact that this is a dream. As for dreams appearing or behaving like video games; I've had quite a lot of that, and it happened more frequently when I was a little younger and playing more games. I'll be looking into getting some of my own works up as well.

----------


## slash112

Whoa, nice work, Dawn!

A bunch of art here in various styles. Love it!  ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

> Wow, that was fast. I'll get some of my own works up soon too. Great work too, this painting has a nice sense of space, and I like the somewhat foggy and obscure background, it really helps to sell the fact that this is a dream. As for dreams appearing or behaving like video games; I've had quite a lot of that, and it happened more frequently when I was a little younger and playing more games. I'll be looking into getting some of my own works up as well.



Yeah, I decided to take advantage of the time I had today. Thanks, I look forward to seeing yours when you post it. I'm starting to feel like pictures really do help tell the story of the dream. Glad you like the way I lay out the place and the fog idea. I'm not surprised you had more dreams related to games when younger. It seems to be that way for a lot of people till they become interested in other things. Not that some adults don't play games more often than we do. Can't wait to see what you come up with~ ^w^

----------


## DawnEye11

> Whoa, nice work, Dawn!
> 
> A bunch of art here in various styles. Love it!



Thanks Slash~  ^w^ I feel the same way about all the different styles. They're inspiring.

----------


## Seabatt

Been looking at this thread for a while now, and it's crazy how well you translate your dream experiences into your art. Normally I just spend an hour or two at most on a single drawing, unless it's for art class or someone specifically requests something from me. I don't really have much "initiative", if you haven't figured that out already, and looking at this inspires me to do better as well. :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

> Been looking at this thread for a while now, and it's crazy how well you translate your dream experiences into your art. Normally I just spend an hour or two at most on a single drawing, unless it's for art class or someone specifically requests something from me. I don't really have much "initiative", if you haven't figured that out already, and looking at this inspires me to do better as well.



Thanks Jdoggad~  ::D: Even if you spend that much time on a drawing, it can still turn out looking great. There's also the chance of continuing it later on like with art class work. It's okay if you feel you don't have initiative, i feel that way too at times but I'm glad this was able to inspire you. I'm sure you can create something amazing when you put your mind to it. Like what you did with your avatar.

----------

